# Sigma 18-35mm F1.8 Lenstip review



## verysimplejason (Jun 29, 2013)

Just for those interested, here's Lenstip's review on the Sigma 18-35mm F1.8 lens. Fascinating lens.

http://www.lenstip.com/374.1-Lens_review-Sigma_A_18-35_mm_f_1.8_DC_HSM__Introduction.html


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 29, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## drjlo (Jun 29, 2013)

It looks to have pretty good sharpness even wide open, which is nice. On the other hand, it seems to have quite bad flare control, one of the worse ones I've seen..

http://www.lenstip.com/374.9-Lens_review-Sigma_A_18-35_mm_f_1.8_DC_HSM__Ghosting_and_flares.html


----------



## luciolepri (Jun 29, 2013)

drjlo said:


> On the other hand, it seems to have quite bad flare control, one of the worse ones I've seen.



In my experience, that's typical Sigma. I often use the 105/2.8 Macro for portraits because of its ghosting issues, I like the effects you can get.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 30, 2013)

Interesting lens. Might need to fit a french flag though... very interesting lens in fact. Is it parfocal I wonder?


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 30, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Interesting lens. Might need to fit a french flag though... very interesting lens in fact. Is it parfocal I wonder?



Yup. It's parfocal though I'd say AF is a little bit off in shorter focal length of my eyes is quite blurry?  Here's the link if you want to judge it for yourself.

http://nofilmschool.com/2013/06/sigma-18-35mm-f1-8-price-cost-availability/


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 3, 2013)

What is this AF you speak of?


----------

